# Rabbit spay in Houston TX



## Mandeville (Oct 17, 2012)

My holland lop is 4.5 month old and I'm thinking to have her spayed. The price my vet gave me was $417 and I don't think i can afford that. :grumpy:

Anyone knows any reputable clinic for spaying rabbits in North Houston area (Spring, Tomball, The Woodlands)?

Thanks in advance!!!:blushan:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is how I found my rabbit savvy vet. He was registered here:

http://www.rabbit.org/vets/vets.html

It's been my experience that the true rabbit savvy vets are the most reasonable in rabbit spays/neuters. My vet charged me $110 to spay Agnes.

Im not in your area so can't recommend a specific vet, but I would advise you to check the above website. There is also a section on questions to ask a potential vet (to see if they are knowledgeable in rabbit care) and if that doesn't find you one, maybe just open up to the yellow pages and start calling local vets. Ask the questions on the website to help guide you a bit.
I have heard of people paying that, but it does seem a bit high to me. I think with some searching you may be able to find a great vet who is more reasonable.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 17, 2012)

Idoerr lives in that general area and can probably help since beauty and shiny things were spayed recently


----------

